# Interval International Platinum Discount Code



## cdn_traveler (Jul 29, 2017)

Interval International called me a little while ago offering me a 50% discount for Vistana owners off the annual fee of $139 for upgrading to Platinum.  I didn't feel that I needed it then so I declined.   Well, just realized that it would make sense to actually be a platinum member to take advantage of the extra discounts on the couple of getaways that I'd like to purchase as well as the room upgrade fees on exchanges.

I'd call II, unfortunately, they are closed now.  Anyone know if this offer is still available?


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 29, 2017)

cdn_traveler said:


> Interval International called me a little while ago offering me a 50% discount for Vistana owners off the annual fee of $139 for upgrading to Platinum.  I didn't feel that I needed it then so I declined.   Well, just realized that it would make sense to actually be a platinum member to take advantage of the extra discounts on the couple of getaways that I'd like to purchase as well as the room upgrade fees on exchanges.
> 
> I'd call II, unfortunately, they are closed now.  Anyone know if this offer is still available?


try putting in code 17000 to renew, thats what it shows on my mailer for my vistana account.  This code will only work for the targeted account, so it should work for you since you received a phone call.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jul 30, 2017)

sb2313 said:


> try putting in code 17000 to renew, thats what it shows on my mailer for my vistana account.  This code will only work for the targeted account, so it should work for you since you received a phone call.



Thanks for your help Steve!   I will give the code a try when Interval comes back online.

Cheers,
Susan


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2017)

I think that STAR50 might also work. My mailer also has the 17000 promo code. Either one still requires a targeted account, which yours likely is since they called you.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Aug 3, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I think that STAR50 might also work. My mailer also has the 17000 promo code. Either one still requires a targeted account, which yours likely is since they called you.



Thank you Dioxide.  Didn't try STAR50 but mailer code 17000 still works.  

Susan


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 3, 2017)

cdn_traveler said:


> Interval International called me a little while ago offering me a 50% discount for Vistana owners off the annual fee of $139 for upgrading to Platinum.  I didn't feel that I needed it then so I declined.   Well, just realized that it would make sense to actually be a platinum member to take advantage of the extra discounts on the couple of getaways that I'd like to purchase as well as the room upgrade fees on exchanges.
> 
> We just upgraded this week to platinum. I wasn't aware of the room upgrade fees. What is that and how does it work? We upgraded mostly for the guest fees as our children have been taking advantage
> of getaways lately.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Tucsonadventurer,    

My apologies, I wasn't too clear before but I was referring to the the size upgrade fee.   When exchanging into a larger size unit, there is a size upgrade fee.   It was $99 to upgrade from 1 bed to exchange into a 2 bed before platinum, but now with platinum membership it is only $59.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 3, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We just upgraded this week to platinum. I wasn't aware of the room upgrade fees. What is that and how does it work? We upgraded mostly for the guest fees as our children have been taking advantage
> of getaways lately.


These are the new upgrade fees that II is charging when you trade up from one unit size to a larger unit. Gold and Platinum members get a discount on the regular $99 per step up fee.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 28, 2018)

Are there any new platinum discount codes? I tried both mentioned in this thread today and neither works for me. Thanks!


----------

